# Santa Cruz ebike



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Danny on an unidentified Santa Cruz with upper shock mount, little motor and a smaller battery/downtube?? I guess it was only a matter of time.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats a 5010


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

kntr said:


> Thats a 5010


Nope


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Not likely an eBike. High mount shock with curved rear triangle = 5010. No display unit on handlebars either (which 99% of eMTBs have).


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

dodger said:


> Nope


This has been talked about at nausium in other forums.

How are you so sure its an ebike?

It would be a tiny battery and a tiny motor if its an ebike.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

doesnt look like an ebike to me, the thing around the bb looks like some kind of eccentric arrangement that varies pivot locations


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Probably the Fazua system. Battery and motor in one unit. Much like the Lapierre.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

dodger said:


> Nope





syl3 said:


> doesnt look like an ebike to me, the thing around the bb looks like some kind of eccentric arrangement that varies pivot locations


Lol. It's a regular everyday 5010. You're seeing the shape of the area that houses the lower pivot and the silhouette of Danny's bashguard behind it. All blended together in a shadowy blob thanks to a photographer still using a nokia from 2005. Here's my santa cruz "e bike" -


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Dude, you ebike has a Honda motor? Didn't know they made those. Sweet!


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ibis is making a e bike.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I hear from good sources Santa Cruz definitely has an ebike coming out soon. 

Also a good friend recently saw on our local trails a prototype Yeti ebike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

syl3 said:


> doesnt look like an ebike to me, the thing around the bb looks like some kind of eccentric arrangement that varies pivot locations


Nope, that is definitely a motor casing, it has too much width and the width is consistent from to back and bottom to top.

Good to see Santa Cruz going with a smaller motor/battery set up, that'll certainly help them carve out a niche.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nope, that is definitely a motor casing, it has too much width and the width is consistent from to back and bottom to top.
> 
> Good to see Santa Cruz going with a smaller motor/battery set up, that'll certainly help them carve out a niche.


Steps motor
504wh battery
Carbon only
7g or 8g
Sram everything except the motor


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

It's only a couple pounds lighter then specialized with a much smaller battery.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeti! That would be amazing. That will piss off a lot of people.



mtbbiker said:


> I hear from good sources Santa Cruz definitely has an ebike coming out soon.
> 
> Also a good friend recently saw on our local trails a prototype Yeti ebike!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nope, that is definitely a motor casing, it has too much width and the width is consistent from to back and bottom to top.
> 
> Good to see Santa Cruz going with a smaller motor/battery set up, that'll certainly help them carve out a niche.


Care to tell everyone how there's a motor shoved into the space where the forward pivot for the lower link is? Because that pivot is still in the same place on Danny's "e bike" as it is on every other 5010 v3.
Santa cruz might be making an e bike. But that ain't it. Unless you're a complete moron.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

mtbbiker said:


> I hear from good sources Santa Cruz definitely has an ebike coming out soon.
> 
> Also a good friend recently saw on our local trails a prototype Yeti ebike!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How soon? Man every time I'm about to pull the trigger on a bike I hear of something else coming out!!! lol


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

92gli said:


> Care to tell everyone how there's a motor shoved into the space where the forward pivot for the lower link is? Because that pivot is still in the same place on Danny's "e bike" as it is on every other 5010 v3.
> Santa cruz might be making an e bike. But that ain't it. Unless you're a complete moron.


I agree 100%


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

92gli said:


> Care to tell everyone how there's a motor shoved into the space where the forward pivot for the lower link is? Because that pivot is still in the same place on Danny's "e bike" as it is on every other 5010 v3.
> Santa cruz might be making an e bike. But that ain't it. Unless you're a complete moron.


Maybe that's because it's a single pivot.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Easy, because it is. How they did it will be obvious to a moron when they release the details.



92gli said:


> Care to tell everyone how there's a motor shoved into the space where the forward pivot for the lower link is? Because that pivot is still in the same place on Danny's "e bike" as it is on every other 5010 v3.
> Santa cruz might be making an e bike. But that ain't it. Unless you're a complete moron.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

My humble...if your battery isn't 700 or there abouts...waste of money. Just my $.02 based on riding with people with smaller batteries that almost always have to bail very early on regular rides or run out completely. Range is where it's at!


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

CHROMAG19 said:


> Ibis is making a e bike.


I hope so. That and Mojo 4 - 27.5. Take my money for 2 new bikes.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Easy, because it is. How they did it will be obvious to a moron when they release the details.


They just melted it down into a molten form, poured it into the frame and it regenerated itself into a motor. Got it. 
At this point I can't tell sarcasm from idiocy in this thread but it's funny either way. Carry on...


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

wow, so people with opinions here are either morons or idiots. you wake up on wrong side of the bed?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

kneecap said:


> wow, so people with opinions here are either morons or idiots. you wake up on wrong side of the bed?


About a bike that may or may not exist.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

mlx john said:


> About a bike that may or may not exist.


Oh the bike exists! It may not be the one in this thread, but it definitely out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garru (Jul 19, 2011)

how much battery does it have? will it be 27 or 29?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Garru said:


> how much battery does it have? will it be 27 or 29?


No battery, solar powered. It will have 24 inch wheels.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

bamboo frame.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

kneecap said:


> wow, so people with opinions here are either morons or idiots. you wake up on wrong side of the bed?


Saying a 5010 frame is an e bike is not an opinion, it's a hallucination. 
I don't wake up on any side of the bed, I levitate when I sleep.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

The ebike thread in Santa Fruz forum has more 411


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like this bike to me.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Same thing, different day, pulling chains and pushing buttons, never has it mattered what any of us think, but try telling that to a sports fan 🙄



92gli said:


> They just melted it down into a molten form, poured it into the frame and it regenerated itself into a motor. Got it.
> At this point I can't tell sarcasm from idiocy in this thread but it's funny either way. Carry on...


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Easy, because it is. How they did it will be obvious to a moron when they release the details.





robmac48 said:


> Maybe that's because it's a single pivot.





Nurse Ben said:


> Nope, that is definitely a motor casing, it has too much width and the width is consistent from to back and bottom to top.
> 
> Good to see Santa Cruz going with a smaller motor/battery set up, that'll certainly help them carve out a niche.


Good job detectives. Good thing you're not analyzing drone shots for signs of nukes in Iran and north Korea


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

View attachment 1309877
[/QUOTE]

Hope this is just a bad picture because I think it looks ugly.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

92gli said:


> Good job detectives. Good thing you're not analyzing drone shots for signs of nukes in Iran and north Korea
> View attachment 1309877


Judging by your posts you must be 12 or 13yrs old.

There is now a Santa Cruz ebike...that is all.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

cblesius said:


> View attachment 1309877


Hope this is just a bad picture because I think it looks ugly.[/QUOTE]

Well, it's their current suspension design. More than a few people have said the low shock doesn't look as good as the high mount.
But the weird things are the fork and the post. Fork looks like massive travel and that post looks like 600mm.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

robmac48 said:


> Judging by your posts you must be 12 or 13yrs old.


In my heart I am. But what my wife taught me was to not be so scared to admit when you're wrong. Now I do it all the time. Makes her so happy. You should try it.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gonna be named Heckler


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

Well, it's their current suspension design. More than a few people have said the low shock doesn't look as good as the high mount.
But the weird things are the fork and the post. Fork looks like massive travel and that post looks like 600mm.[/QUOTE]

Haha they are just using that post to build it. Usually dropper posts are installed last and shops have long seat post to use while building so that they can get it in the stand easier. Fork is probably a weird angle.


----------



## AZRickD (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread was painful to read.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

92gli said:


> Good job detectives. Good thing you're not analyzing drone shots for signs of nukes in Iran and north Korea
> View attachment 1309877


Looks just like their current crop of bikes. I can tell it's using an internal battery, so hopefully it's at least 630wh and wishing for 700wh. Considering they are late to the game, I bet they did their homework!


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

mtbbiker said:


> Looks just like their current crop of bikes. I can tell it's using an internal battery, so hopefully it's at least 630wh and wishing for 700wh. Considering they are late to the game, I bet they did their homework!


If that's a shimano motor its 504wh, unless they are using an aftermarket battery like Norco does.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mtbbiker said:


> Looks just like their current crop of bikes. I can tell it's using an internal battery, so hopefully it's at least 630wh and wishing for 700wh. Considering they are late to the game, I bet they did their homework!


Rumor is 1.21 jigawatts.


----------



## cblesius (May 13, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> Looks just like their current crop of bikes. I can tell it's using an internal battery, so hopefully it's at least 630wh and wishing for 700wh. Considering they are late to the game, I bet they did their homework!


Unfortunately these bikes are designed years in advance. Well at least the frames are. When they were designing this the Pivot Shuttle was probably the most impressive bike out there and what they were planning on competing with.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

figofspee said:


> Steps motor
> 504wh battery
> Carbon only
> 7g or 8g
> Sram everything except the motor


Nothing stands out from the competition here. Shimano needs a bigger battery that fits the same space, or this bike isn't going to be much of a seller.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, 1.21 gigawatts and the motor has a magnesium flux capacitor.


----------



## akaktm (Sep 15, 2008)

Out now on the site. Heckler. Overpriced and a 2 year old specification on the motor and battery. Did they copy the 2017 Pivot Shuttle? Did they notice the sub-$5k YT models or the 700 battery and Brose motors in the Levo. You’d have to be a real SC fan to get one.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-AU/heckler


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Exactly. No innovation there.

And 27.5 tires. People still ride those?

Even YT moved to 29 this year for 1/2 the price.

Nice work Santa Cruz.


----------



## rkwfxd (Jan 8, 2019)

Here is the US link
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/heckler


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

It feels like such a half-hearted attempt, and it's shocking that they released so close to the new Levo SL. Specialized: embracing e-bikes. Santa Cruz to parent company: "Do we have to? OK fine, whatever. Here's something."


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

nilswalk said:


> Santa Cruz to parent company: "Do we have to? OK fine, whatever. Here's something."


Seriously this feels like sabotage or something :madman:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say SC and several other manufacturers are waiting for the long rumored Shimano E9000 system, but just have to have a bike out this year. Once a manufacturer goes with a motor system, they tend to stay with it Trek had a "lost year" because the Bosch Gen 4 didn't arrive when expected. I'm guessing this will be a one year deal.


----------



## AZRickD (Sep 1, 2011)

Don’t like the Shimano E8000?

What would you rather have?
Brose ? Smooth but so many returned motors.
Bosch CX ? I really didn’t take to it.

My favorite motor is the Rocky Mountain Power Play, but the price point wasn’t where I wanted and the only dealer in Phoenix (5th largest city in the US) was a 2.5 hour round trip.

The E8000 is a sensible, functional, tho boring choice. I can imagine the Santa Cruz design team debating it, two years ago.

The battery, while unsuitable for “Epic” long rides suits my my numb-butt-at-14-miles (extending to 22-miles) routine.

27.5 vs 29er ? I’ve owned only 29ers over the last ten years, but every time I hop on a 27.5er, plus or otherwise, I have a lot of fun.

E9000 ? I overheard a conversation with a Shimano Rep who said the EP8/9000 wouldn’t be available until October 2020, for the 2021 model year. Hopefully it will be 48V and swappable (with better bearings).

In the end it is a well-sorted Santa Cruz product with lifetime warranty.

Spendy? Yes. I’d be looking for a discount. 

I also heard that a lower cost version is planned for next year.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

AZRickD said:


> Don't like the Shimano E8000?
> 
> What would you rather have?
> Brose ? Smooth but so many returned motors.
> ...


At this point in time, the Bosch Gen4 system is superior to E8000. I've ridden all major motor/battery systems, I've owned E8000 and Bosch, and the "feel" just isn't as natural with E8000 as it is with Bosch eMTB mode, or Brose. As I said, I'm sure SC would rather have E9000 or whatever it is going to be, because the Shimano system has its issues with ride feel, battery mounting, etc. Also, the Bluetooth connectivity with E8000 is very limited. They'll switch to E9000 next year, assuming it is actually available, and these bikes with E8000 will be one year models. I wouldn't be surprised if SC and most other Shimano companies will offer an E9000 and a lower cost E7000 model next year, as a few companies are already doing with E8000/E7000.

The ebike motor system market is red hot. Shimano was late to the game, and E8000 is definitely a good first effort but exceeded immediately by Bosch and Brose, and arguably Yamaha and a few other niche brands at this point.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

92gli said:


> Care to tell everyone how there's a motor shoved into the space where the forward pivot for the lower link is? Because that pivot is still in the same place on Danny's "e bike" as it is on every other 5010 v3.
> Santa cruz might be making an e bike. But that ain't it. Unless you're a complete moron.


Read it and weep dude.

For future reference, it's not nice to call people names, especially when you are WRONG.

Have a nice day


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Read it and weep dude.
> 
> For future reference, it's not nice to call people names, especially when you are WRONG.
> 
> Have a nice day


Not sure what you're saying here. The pic at the top of this thread is NOT the new Heckler. The suspension design is totally different on the Heckler. The pic at the top is a 5010.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Read it and weep dude.
> 
> For future reference, it's not nice to call people names, especially when you are WRONG.
> 
> Have a nice day


Ummm. You were wrong not him. That is not an ebike that Danny Macaskill is on. The shock is in a completely different spot.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Read it and weep dude.
> 
> For future reference, it's not nice to call people names, especially when you are WRONG.
> 
> Have a nice day


The Heckler (the new e-bike) and the bike you are referencing are very different.

He was right, you were wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

akaktm said:


> Out now on the site. Heckler. Overpriced and a 2 year old specification on the motor and battery. Did they copy the 2017 Pivot Shuttle? Did they notice the sub-$5k YT models or the 700 battery and Brose motors in the Levo. You'd have to be a real SC fan to get one.


SC has a formula and they're sticking to it.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

It's very difficult to evaluate the different motor systems against each other unless time has been spent learning the app's, all the settings and benefits of each system. The variable are too great.

It's similar to when someone who is interested in the range and amount of climbing I get from mine. My answer will most likely not cross over to what the other person finds. OR, when riding with another e-mtb rider and they ask when climbing what mode are you in. Where I set my eco mode is most likely different than where yours is. It requires a longer form of discussion



honkinunit said:


> At this point in time, the Bosch Gen4 system is superior to E8000. I've ridden all major motor/battery systems, I've owned E8000 and Bosch, and the "feel" just isn't as natural with E8000 as it is with Bosch eMTB mode, or Brose. As I said, I'm sure SC would rather have E9000 or whatever it is going to be, because the Shimano system has its issues with ride feel, battery mounting, etc. Also, the Bluetooth connectivity with E8000 is very limited. They'll switch to E9000 next year, assuming it is actually available, and these bikes with E8000 will be one year models. I wouldn't be surprised if SC and most other Shimano companies will offer an E9000 and a lower cost E7000 model next year, as a few companies are already doing with E8000/E7000.
> 
> The ebike motor system market is red hot. Shimano was late to the game, and E8000 is definitely a good first effort but exceeded immediately by Bosch and Brose, and arguably Yamaha and a few other niche brands at this point.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Wahahaha, as if I really care, I'm just giving him **** cuz he was calling names.

I could honestly care less about right or wrong, it's just a bike, it ain't gonna solve the human condition or eradicate stupidity.



Le Duke said:


> The Heckler (the new e-bike) and the bike you are referencing are very different.
> 
> He was right, you were wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

2wls4ever said:


> It's very difficult to evaluate the different motor systems against each other unless time has been spent learning the app's, all the settings and benefits of each system. The variable are too great.
> 
> It's similar to when someone who is interested in the range and amount of climbing I get from mine. My answer will most likely not cross over to what the other person finds. OR, when riding with another e-mtb rider and they ask when climbing what mode are you in. Where I set my eco mode is most likely different than where yours is. It requires a longer form of discussion


There is almost nothing to learn about the E8000. The app does nothing more than install firmware updates and allow you to set the amount of power you get in each mode. You can't even get E8000 to talk to a Garmin or a phone as a dashboard without an extra $120 dongle and even that doesn't work well, I'm told.

It isn't the amount of power, it is the feel of E8000 that is the issue. It feels too artificial, and it is too slow to respond, then it trails the power when you let off. Bosch is perfect in this regard. If you roll up to an obstacle that you want to wheelie over, you don't even think about it with Bosch, it feels just like you are doing it on your own, but with more powerful legs. With E8000, you have to re-learn, because it doesn't respond as quickly or as linearly, it hesitates for a split second, then gives you too much boost. When you let off the pedal, you still get a little trailing surge out of the E8000, the Bosch quits instantly.

My E8000 bike is a much better bike than my Bosch Gen 3, but there is no doubt the motor/sensor system of the Bosch is far better. Let's hope Shimano improves with the next generation. In the meantime, I wouldn't buy a 2020 bike with E8000, just like I didn't buy a 2019 bike with Bosch Gen 3. Things are progressing too rapidly to get stuck with last year's model on a $7-10,000 bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Saw one at my LBS yesterday for $8200. For me, too much of a behemoth to even test ride. SC seems to be market-savvy, but may have taken a step backwards here.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> There is almost nothing to learn about the E8000. The app does nothing more than install firmware updates and allow you to set the amount of power you get in each mode. You can't even get E8000 to talk to a Garmin or a phone as a dashboard without an extra $120 dongle and even that doesn't work well, I'm told.
> 
> It isn't the amount of power, it is the feel of E8000 that is the issue. It feels too artificial, and it is too slow to respond, then it trails the power when you let off. Bosch is perfect in this regard. If you roll up to an obstacle that you want to wheelie over, you don't even think about it with Bosch, it feels just like you are doing it on your own, but with more powerful legs. With E8000, you have to re-learn, because it doesn't respond as quickly or as linearly, it hesitates for a split second, then gives you too much boost. When you let off the pedal, you still get a little trailing surge out of the E8000, the Bosch quits instantly.
> 
> My E8000 bike is a much better bike than my Bosch Gen 3, but there is no doubt the motor/sensor system of the Bosch is far better. Let's hope Shimano improves with the next generation. In the meantime, I wouldn't buy a 2020 bike with E8000, just like I didn't buy a 2019 bike with Bosch Gen 3. Things are progressing too rapidly to get stuck with last year's model on a $7-10,000 bike.


My E8000 feels nothing like you describe.. it feel natural and intuitive.. no trailing power, no surge... maybe the latest firmware fixes issues you had in past? I love the power on it so far.... this is on a yt decoy.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

There are several much better options out there this year. Trek Rail, Yt Decoy, Specialized levo, Cannondale Monterra. Or give it another season of two as ebikes become more refined and battery technology develops, that where the sweet spot will be. Lighter and longer charges between rides.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

fos'l said:


> Saw one at my LBS yesterday for $8200. For me, too much of a behemoth to even test ride. SC seems to be market-savvy, but may have taken a step backwards here.


Please elaborate on "too much of a behemoth to even test ride...". It's actually a fairly light eMTB for an E8000 bike with a 500+ Wh battery. Geometry is quite normal too.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

E7000 feels even more natural, as its torque is a bit lower. Boost and trail is too strong on the E8000 to a rider used to pedaling unassisted. The bike gets away from me, when I first tried. Eco feels very much like a mountain bike, but with more power; I'd get accidental KOMs on long climbs in eco when combined with my own fitness, if I were tracking it like a normal ride. It just doesn't give the ebike experience one might expect, and with other power settings available at your fingertip, one might be compelled to make use of that stored power in the battery more liberally.

Not surprised that the look, price, and weight turn people off. It takes some time to build up the strength to lift it onto racks and over gates, not to mention it's difficult to push up climbs that aren't easily climbed, finding it hard to find traction on foot. I figure that the motor assist package should add like 1250 to the price, compared to a similarly equipped non-assist bike, but I guess the Trump tariffs are playing a role here (in other cases, spec levels dropped for any given price point).


----------



## sharkiedog (Sep 28, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> You can't even get E8000 to talk to a Garmin or a phone as a dashboard without an extra $120 dongle and even that doesn't work well, I'm told.


My edge 830 connects to the e8000 on my di2 jam2 - I have the battery level and gear fields displayed.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

sharkiedog said:


> My edge 830 connects to the e8000 on my di2 jam2 - I have the battery level and gear fields displayed.


No boost percentage, boost mode, or other useful stats though.

You can plug in the E7000 display (only thing you lose is color boost indication) and get all the data.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Please elaborate on "too much of a behemoth to even test ride...". It's actually a fairly light eMTB for an E8000 bike with a 500+ Wh battery. Geometry is quite normal too.


I've ridden 50 - 60 pound FS eMTB's and am not interested. For me, off road they don't handle steep downhills well, and are difficult to transport. SC has had enough time to come up with outstanding, not "me too", features. Just my opinion.

Should mention that my SC Superlight will be 15 years old in July and has been ridden at least twice a week during that time, so 1500+ rides, 20K+ miles, and never changed a bushing, so I'm a big fan.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

fos'l said:


> I've ridden 50 - 60 pound FS eMTB's and am not interested. For me, off road they don't handle steep downhills well, and are difficult to transport. SC has had enough time to come up with outstanding, not "me too", features. Just my opinion.


Got it. A few tweaks and the Heckler can be slimmed down to 45 pounds. My 45 pound Shuttle kicks ass on steep downhills, FWIW.


----------



## AZRickD (Sep 1, 2011)

Just did a rocky 13-miles on an ancient volcano in north Phoenix. 

Motor, frame and components exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Motor is the same as every other Shimano ebike.
Components are the same as any other bike.

So you liked the frame? Nice


----------



## AZRickD (Sep 1, 2011)

I liked the whole package.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Zerort said:


> Motor is the same as every other Shimano ebike.
> Components are the same as any other bike.
> 
> So you liked the frame? Nice


Yes very nice frame!!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Zerort said:


> Motor is the same as every other Shimano ebike.
> Components are the same as any other bike.
> 
> So you liked the frame? Nice


If you also consider motor placement and battery placement as part of the "frame", then yes, the frame is the primary differentiating factor. Also, there is some level of mix-and-match with the peripherals (which shifter and mode switch, which display) that can add or detract from the experience. I like that SC went with the E7000 switch, for example. Small detail, but a good one.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

fos'l said:


> I've ridden 50 - 60 pound FS eMTB's and am not interested. For me, off road they don't handle steep downhills well, and are difficult to transport.


Me and my buddies love riding our various Decoys, Levo's, Keneevo's on double black diamond trails: 10 foot drops, 20+ foot doubles, 5 story vertical chutes, etc. No one seems to complain about the handling characteristics of these things. That includes my 5'2", 120 pounds g/f with her 50lb 150mm trail e-bike. She even got the bike out of her car on her own yesterday. 🤷*♂.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

The Shimano system allows for modern geometry choices. For example shorter chain stay length.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

The one I demoed today was the best experience of my life........


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tom tom said:


> The one I demoed today, had a whining noise from the motor that was louder than my first wife, and she was loud.........


Lol. Either of them fun to ride?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

mbmb65 said:


> Lol. Either of them fun to ride?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbsup::cornut::ihih:


----------



## AZRickD (Sep 1, 2011)

Yesterday we had another flawless night ride in the Phoenix desert. Nine eBykes and three fast comp riders. 

We swapped bikes. I got to ride a Spesh Levo SL. Felt nice. Folks thought my eBronson was dandy.


----------

